# 

## ersste

witam czy potrzebny jest certyfikat na drewno do budowy domku, dodam ze na domy wymagajace zezwolenia  wymagaja drewna certfikowanego min C 24czyli najnizsz klasa dopuszczona do konstrukcji  z drewna 90% drewna jest bez certyfikatu .

----------


## an-bud

można znaleźć czasem ciekawe wiadomości.... osobiście do budowy mojego domku użyję ponad 100 letniego drewna z odzysku może też z tego powodu 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjW4gGwEdeE i koszt zbliżony do ceny drewna opałowego, materiał już mam  :smile:

----------


## baczek007

> witam czy potrzebny jest certyfikat na drewno do budowy domku, dodam ze na domy wymagajace zezwolenia  wymagaja drewna certfikowanego min C 24czyli najnizsz klasa dopuszczona do konstrukcji  z drewna 90% drewna jest bez certyfikatu .


Pytasz czy stwierdzasz? Domy jednorodzinne budowane na zgłoszenie wymagają projektu, a projektant wie co i jak. Budynki inne, nie wymagające projektu, można budować jak się chce. Prokurator sprawdzi budowę jak ktoś w wyniku katastrofy budowlanej spędzi w szpitalu >=30 dni, lub zejdzie z tego padołu łez.

----------

